# Hoover Building, Merthyr Tydfil - March 09



## inlovewithsound (Mar 31, 2009)

A relatively unplanned trip with some members of another forum! 

Luckily it was a beautiful day, and we had a great explore...This particular part of Hoover looks like it has been abandoned for a lot longer than the recently closed plant, which looks very much still occupied and busy.

Mostly paperwork inside, although some of it is hilarious! But we did come across a few little gems:

















Came across som old washing machines, that even had the old manuals inside them!





















Some beautiful views from the roof!


----------



## cogito (Mar 31, 2009)

Damnit you beat me to it!

Looks good though, well done


----------



## smileysal (Mar 31, 2009)

Ooooh I'm so glad someone's got in here. I know they're keeping some of the offices there, and the warehouse is still being used by them. But the rest is closed. 

Excellent pics, love all those older models of washing machines, they look in excellent condition. Hope they stay that way and end up in a museum all together. Would be aweful if they were just left to be smashed up.

Good work you,

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## inlovewithsound (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL Cogito... I recommend a trip there, and shall await the addition of your pics then?


----------



## Richard Davies (Mar 31, 2009)

My Great Uncle worked there at one time, not sure of the actual dates.


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Mar 31, 2009)

awsome dude.. this ones just made my list.. keep up the good work


----------



## mal33bb (Jul 28, 2009)

*China*

Things Factories that make create Items Manufacturing in Britain is in the Decline its cheaper in China,Where once the was Factories now lots of flats and Houses ,,


----------



## Virusman26 (Jul 29, 2009)

Brilliant shots mate, VERY cool stuff left behind in there. Some of those badges looks minty! Nice work


----------



## Potter (Jul 30, 2009)

Those washing machines really should be in a museum.


----------



## klempner69 (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice indeedy


----------



## adders0121 (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's my photos from the trip with inlovewithsound. A little late, I'd forgotten that I'd signed up to this site. 

Apologies about the size, downsized them to 800 instead of my usual 700.


----------

